# la cimbali m31 dosatron wont auto fill with water



## zaheir (Sep 12, 2015)

hi

i have a m31 dosatron and its stoped filling with water automaticly i have to fill it manual does anyone have any ideas what it can b please


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Can you elaborate a bit.

What doesn't auto-fill? I would have thought you meant the boiler, but then I am not sure how you are going about manually filling it if this is the case.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Does the pump run while it's trying to fill ?


----------



## zaheir (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi

the coffee machine has a bar that u pull out to manual fill ,there is no sound when I fill


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try disconnecting the wire to the water level probe - the probe is on the side of the boiler left end-plate. If the pump starts up then the probe is faulty ( some models have a float inside - this may have become stuck in the "full" position. Try hitting the boiler endplate....)


----------



## zaheir (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi

I took a pic of the side when I took top off ,can u please point out which u mean


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i dont like people blatantly using the forums for an answer only to never be seen again


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You have a Cimbali with an internal float which controls the water level. The float is linked to a microswitch (the black box with the blue wires). Difficult job check out further - you need the services of an espresso engineer now.


----------



## zaheir (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi

Do you think there is a fault in the black box,Do you have anyone you can reqamend in Leeds ,Yorkshire

Thank you for your help


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Give the microswitch box a tap & see what happens....

Sorry, don't know any engineers in Leeds: Try a local catering coffee supplier, who may have their own engineers. Or email Cimbali UK.


----------



## zaheir (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you very much for your help


----------

